# ABS Pump Bleeding



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

I just finished up some maintenance on my brake system which involved a flush/fill on the fluid. I think I may have inadvertanvtly trapped some air in the ABS pump due to improper priming of my power bleeder (my first time bleeding/flushing). I have VAG-COM and am going to hook it up and do the process to bleed the pump, is there anything else that needs to be done for this other than hooking up the netbook and hitting the button in VAG-COM? The car is a '98 GTI-Vr6.

Thanks


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/absbleeding.html

This should get the air out of the ABS pump. Bleed the brakes IAW the Bentley manual after.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Does the car really need to be off the ground to bleed the ABS pump with VAG COM? What is the reason for that? Does the pump not bleed the air to the atmosphere but pushes it back out in to the system?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

I don't know why they want it up in the air, but the pump is not open to the atmosphere. Cycling the pump probably pushes the air to a point past the pump where you can bleed it out using whatever method you choose.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya, I just found that out from a friend. It activates the whole ABS system and pushes the air out to the calipers. Then you bleed normally to pull the air. I'm not putting the whole thing up in the air just for this that's a PITA. I'll jack corner by corner and make my way around. Anyone gotten to the bleed valves successfully with the tires on. That would save me even more time.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

How did this go? Im going to be doing the same thing tonight.


----------

